# generisches SSL Zertifikat ersetzen



## TripleM (20 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Habe hier zwei 750-8102 bei denen ich das generische SSL Zertifikat ersetzen muss, damit die https Verbindung ohne Warnung aufgebaut werden kann.



Im Manual steht hierzu nicht viel Hilfreiches:_Im Auslieferzustand verwendet der Controller ein auf x509 basierendes generisches Sicherheitszertifikat. Um eine sicherere Authentifizierung zu ermöglichen, müssen Sie dieses generische Sicherheitszertifikat durch ein für das individuelle Gerät spezifisches ersetzen.
_​
Wie ist das Vorgehen? Hat das von Euch schon mal jemand gemacht?

Besten Dank und Gruss
Peter


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Peter,
beim Internet-Explorer müssen Sie leider ein SSL-Zertifikat käuflich von einem Anbieter Ihres Vertrauens erwerben. Dieses Zertifikat ist aber leider zeitlich begrenzt und muss daher immer wieder erneuert werden. Wie Sie dieses Zertifikat einbinden ist sehr gut im Internet beschrieben. Alternativ zum Internet-Explorer können Sie auch den http-Port aktivieren und anschließend den https-Port deaktivieren. Dies können Sie im Web-Based-Management einstellen. Wenn Sie sich jetzt mit dem besagten Controller verbinden möchten, dann wird automatisch eine http-Verbindung aufgebaut.
Wenn Sie jedoch Firefox als Browser verwenden, dann haben Sie die Möglichkeit, dass Sie das entsprechende Zertifikat des Controllers hinzufügen (siehe Bild). Beim erneuten Verbinden des Controllers würde anschließend die Sicherheitsabfrage  nicht nochmal erscheinen.


----------



## TripleM (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo WAGO Support Team

Leider ist die Antwort nicht ganz befriedigend. Einfach auf HTTP (ohne SSL) zu wechseln, ist schon mal gar keine Alternative!

Dass ich ein Zertifikat erwerben oder eines mit entsprechender CA erstellen muss, habe ich mittlerweilen auch herausgefunden. Doch bei Beschreibungen im Internet wird jeweils mittels openssl der entsprechende Key generiert (https://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/HowToSimpleSSL). Auf der SPS kann ich den openssl Befehl nicht finden. 

Was muss ich auf der SPS unternehmen, um ein SSL Zertifikat lösen zu können?

Edit: Nun wurde mir klar, dass der openssl befehl nicht auf der SPS sondern auf einem beliebigen Rechner ausgeführt werden kann. Zum Schluss muss die erhaltene *.pem Datei auf die SPS kopiert und entsprechend in der lighttp-Konfiguration vermerkt werden.


----------

